# ncal with Julian calendar bug



## Azarien (Dec 9, 2011)

According to man page, ncal(1) issued without arguments should display the current month. The -J argument switches the program to Julian calendar mode.

So *ncal -J* should display the current month with today highlighted, but according to the Julian calendar.

However, when the current month in Julian calendar is different than in Gregorian calendar (like today, Gregorian Dec 9 2011, Julian Nov 26 2011), *ncal -J* displays Julian December 2011 instead of Julian November 2011.

*ncal -Jy* correctly displays whole Julian year, with Nov 26 highlighted.

I haven't yet looked at the source code, but I believe I could write a patch for this in my free time.


----------

